
The Psyche on Automatic - kareemm
http://harvardmagazine.com/2010/11/the-psyche-on-automatic
======
undertow
The punnett square of social orientation towards peers is interesting, but a
little stark.

    
    
      1. warm & competant   : admire
      2. warm & incompetant : pity
      3. cold & competant   : envy
      4. cold & incompetant : contempt
    

I definitely know people who fit profile one, that I do not admire, and some
who fit profile two, that I don't pity. I also don't harbor strictly negative
opinions or emotions regarding cold personalities, although I suppose
incompetance is rarely a welcome character trait.

Come to think of it, it would seem that most of the working world is aligned
toward producing profile three, wouldn't it? That doesn't really bring forth
any sort of jealousy, so much as it is just depressing.

I guess there's probably always room for neutral respect and civility... which
is somewhat cold... but uh... geeze, sometimes social sciences can be brutal,
huh?

